# Pay attention to how the tree is laying and where you are cutting.



## TBS (Aug 29, 2018)

This is something that could have been easily avoided.
http://dripline.net/man-crushed-log-cutting-off-branches/

This company did the removal of 86 tree's on our property felling them pretty haphazardly.


----------



## arathol (Aug 29, 2018)

Yeah, its not hard to make a tree fall over and hit the ground. Once its on the ground however all bets are off...
I did storm cleanup work for many years and cut up hundreds of storm damaged trees that were in all sorts of precarious positions. Its *always* easier and safer to start at the top of the tree and work down, removing any limbs that would cause the tree to roll over. You never cut like that on a tree thats still elevated without first understanding the dynamics of the situation, especially when there is a second tree holding it in place. It appears that there was a skidsteer on site. That should have been used to pull the downed tree off whatever was holding it in the air before the guy even started cutting on the tree. Stupid really, no real training.


----------



## Cycledude (Aug 29, 2018)

Sad


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 1, 2018)

reads very similar to the vid below
tension dynamics are very hard to read even for experienced blokes, best have your escape cleared and planned when things get close quaters.. I really been enjoying using battery polesaw for hung up confined space storm dismantle work allows me to be that bit away from harm.. 


_"The base of the tree was supported in the air by a large rock and a small tree. Ivy used his chainsaw to remove the limbs working his way from the base of the tree to the top. Ivy was on the uphill side of the tree when he cut and finished limbing the tree towards the top end. When the limbs were removed the base of the tree slid down the sloped rock approximately 5 feet hitting a small tree below causing the top section of the tree to swing uphill towards Ivy. According to the report, Ivy was pinned to the large boulder facing the tree in a standing position and was struck in the head and upper torso by the tree."_


----------

